# Trail cam buck



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 5, 2006)

Got this pic last nite, should be really nice next year


----------



## kevincox (Mar 5, 2006)

He is definitely a nice deer. I would have liked to have gotten him with my bow this year!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice Buck !!

Still not wanting to give up those antlers..


----------



## LUGNUT (Mar 5, 2006)

great shot........he would look good in MY trophy room


----------



## Dub (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Woody (Mar 5, 2006)

Double Wow!!

Love it when the tines curve in like that.

Nice buck.


----------



## Tommy12 (Mar 5, 2006)

What county is that in? nice buck!!


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple wow!!  That will be an even better buck when YOU get him next year!!


----------



## Abolt20 (Mar 5, 2006)

Good Looking Buck!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 5, 2006)

Dang!!!! What a buck. The bucks this year just won't let their headgear go.? Nice pix.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

Good grief!    
Yeah what county is that?  Still have head gear (but not like that  ) in Banks as well....


----------



## leo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Well I think*



> should be really nice next year



it should be "nicer" next year 

Awesome looking headgear


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 6, 2006)

he he will be real real nice next season....course he is real real nice now


----------



## carabrook (Mar 6, 2006)

send him to elbert county, heck we would even pay stud service and provide him a heated well corned living quarters just to get his genetics


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 6, 2006)

thanx cara , and everbody else that pic is from dawson co.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 6, 2006)

That's a sure enough hoss.


----------



## hunterb (Mar 6, 2006)

man that is a nice one....definitely a monster next yr....good luck


----------



## radar (Mar 11, 2006)

*good one*

he is nice


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 11, 2006)

And  The  Wow's Have It.....nice Buck


----------



## davel (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice buck!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 12, 2006)

Speaking of holding their headgear on for so long...on the managed hog hunt on Fort Stewart, the two people who rode with me seen a total of 3 bucks with headgear and by the looks of the pic i seen that was taken that monring, the one would go about 135 or so!!  I personally seen a 6 point and two bucks within 15 yards with no antlers...must be something in the air!!


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 13, 2006)

the bigger he gets the harder he'll be to kill


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 20, 2006)

he was really nice this yr, next yr he will be huge !!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 16, 2006)

*GRIM REAPERS*

TTT


----------



## striper commander (Aug 17, 2006)

Has he showed up yet.


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 17, 2006)

That one made me go, WOW!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 17, 2006)

have not seen him sense the middle of march. hope I see him in archery season.


----------



## miller (Aug 17, 2006)

NorthGaBowhunter said:
			
		

> have not seen him sense the middle of march. hope I see him in archery season.



I hope you do too! That dude is huge.....


----------

